# Laptop an S7-1200 - Keine Verbindung



## Tubbi (26 November 2010)

Hallo liebe Foristen

Ich bin hier am Verzweifeln.
Es will einfach nicht funktionieren.

Warum komme ich mit meinem Laptop nicht in die S7-1200?


Bin für alle Infos dankbar!


----------



## PN/DP (26 November 2010)

Ein paar mehr Informationen wären angebracht. Wo hängt es denn genau?

Allgemeine Hinweise:
- ist die S7-1200 mit Spannung versorgt? (leuchten irgendwelche LED)
- ist der Laptop mit einem Netzwerkkabel mit der S7-1200 verbunden?
- wie wird der Status Deiner LAN-Verbindung in Windows angezeigt? "Verbindung hergestellt" oder "das Netzwerkkabel wurde entfernt"?
- kannst Du die S7-1200 anpingen?
- passt die IP-Adresse der S7-1200 zur IP-Adresse Deines Laptops? (Subnetmask)

Harald


----------



## Tubbi (26 November 2010)

Hallo

Sorry, bin absoluter Laie.
Alles was ich bisher gebastelt habe, habe ich mir selbst beigebracht.

Also:
Spannung liegt an.
Die SPS ist aus "Stop"

Laptop ist über LAN Kabel verbunden

Anzeige Verbindung = ??
Anpingen = ??
IP Adresse = ??

Es ist ein Starter Kit von Conrad.
S7-1200 mit KTP600

Laptop: Elitebook 8540p
mit WIN7 64 Bit - und Win7 32 Bit (für S7 Software)


----------



## netmaster (26 November 2010)

Tubbi schrieb:


> Anzeige Verbindung = ??
> Anpingen = ??
> IP Adresse = ??
> 
> ...


 
Grundlagen der Netzwerktechnik sollten schon vorhanden sein. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP-Adresse
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping_(Datenübertragung)


----------



## Tubbi (26 November 2010)

Hi

Sorry. War zum Sport...... 
Also. Es hängt wohl an der Verbindung. 

Falsche Konfiguration der IP Adresse


----------



## PN/DP (26 November 2010)

Tubbi schrieb:


> Sorry, bin absoluter Laie.
> [...]
> Anzeige Verbindung = ??
> Anpingen = ??
> ...


Ist das vielleicht dieses Starter Kit?
SIEMENS S7-1200+KTP600 BASIC STARTERKIT

Aber egal, gehe mal auf dieser Conrad-Artikelseite in den Tab Download-Dokumente
und schaue Dir die PDF-Bedienungsanleitung (Gerätehandbuch: S7-1200 Easy Book) an,
besonders
* Kapitel 8.1 Online-Verbindung mit einer CPU herstellen (Seite 97)
* Kapitel 8.2 Laden einer IP-Adresse in eine Online-CPU (Seite 98)
* Kapitel 5.1.2 Konfigurieren der IP-Adresse der CPU (Seite 52)

Ich denke mal, Deine S7-1200 hat noch gar keine IP-Adresse.
Wird die S7-1200 wenigstens unter "Erreichbare Teilnehmer" angezeigt?
Dann gib ihr erstmal eine IP-Adresse, die zu Deinem Laptop passt.

Die IP-Adresse Deines Laptops erfährst Du im Status der LAN-Verbindung. Dazu doppelklicke 
im Windows-Tray unten rechts auf das Symbol mit den 2 Computern.
(siehe angehängte Screenshots)

Gib Deiner S7-1200 nun eine IP-Adresse, die sich nur in der letzten Zahl von der IP-Adresse Deines 
Laptops unterscheidet und die Subnetzmaske *255.255.255.0*
z.B. IP-Adresse des Laptops ist *192.168.0.2* -> gebe der S7-1200 die IP-Adresse *192.168.0.11*
Weil Deine S7-1200 direkt mit Deinem Laptop verbunden ist, läßt Du "Router verwenden" erstmal leer.

Harald


----------



## Tubbi (27 November 2010)

Guten Morgen Harald

IP des Laptops: 169.254.184.170
Ich habe nun folgende IP vergeben: 169.254.184.175

Anzeige: Für Onlineverbindungen ist keine geeignete Schnittstelle vorhanden.


Die CPU wird NICHT als erreichbarer Teilnehmer angezeigt!


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Tubbi (27 November 2010)

Könnte es evtl. an dem LAN Kabel liegen?
Obwohl - Da habe ich schon 2 Stück probiert.

Ist das mitgelieferte Kabel vllt. anders aufgelegt?

Denn das liegt aktuell durch die Wand zum KTP600



Unter LAN-Verbindung kommt noch immer "Keine gültige IP Konfiguration"






Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Thinfilm (27 November 2010)

Tubbi schrieb:


> Könnte es evtl. an dem LAN Kabel liegen?
> Obwohl - Da habe ich schon 2 Stück probiert.
> 
> Ist das mitgelieferte Kabel vllt. anders aufgelegt?
> ...



Schau mal in der IP-Konfiguration nach ob unter Subnetmaske 255.255.255.0 steht.

@all: Unterstütz die 1200er auch schon TCP/IPv6?

dann könnte auch die Konfiguration auf der falschen Schnitstelle durchgeführt worden sein.

VG Thinfilm


----------



## Tubbi (27 November 2010)

Hi

Jopp!
Subnetmaske: 255.255.255.0


----------



## Tubbi (27 November 2010)

:sm19:Keiner mehr da???


----------



## borromeus (27 November 2010)

Bist schon den Beitrag #6 von PN/DP genau durchgegangen?


----------



## Tubbi (27 November 2010)

Ja.
IP Adressen sind nun vergeben.

Laptop hat 169.254.184.170
Eintrag PLC_1: 169.254.184.175
Subnetz: 255.255.255.0

Was hat es mit der "Mac Adresse" auf sich??



Die doofe CPU will sich nicht zeigen 
Die grüne LED LINK ist an
Unten drunter blinkt eine LED Rx/Tx in orange


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## borromeus (27 November 2010)

Geh das Kapitel 8 Pkt für Pkt durch---- genauso wie es da drinnen steht.


----------



## Tubbi (27 November 2010)

Habe ich schon x Mal gemacht.
Relevant ist Seite 1. Aber ich komme ja nicht in die CPU.

Und die Rubrik "Erreichbare Teilnehmer aktualisieren" gibt es bei mir nicht!?!?


----------



## borromeus (27 November 2010)

Dann müsstest Du eine andere IP haben


----------



## Tubbi (27 November 2010)

Sorry

Verstehe nur Bahnhof und Abfahrt!?!


----------



## dalbi (27 November 2010)

Hi,

mach doch mal die CMD auf dem Rechner auf (Start -> Ausführen -> CMD) und tippe dort IPCONFIG /ALL ein. Was steht da?
Schalte vorübergehend mal die Firewall falls vorhanden aus.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Tubbi (27 November 2010)

Hi

Screen im Anhang


----------



## o.s.t. (27 November 2010)

kenne mich mit S7-1200 nicht aus, aber:

-dein Rechner hat ja die Subnetmaske 255.255.0.0 und nicht 255.255.255.0
-dein Rechner hat eine 169.254.er IP, das ist der Fall, wenn kein DHCP Server vorhanden ist. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeroconf

Vorschlag:
gib deinem Rechner die feste IP 192.168.1.10 mit 255.255.255.0
und dann der SPS die 192.168.1.20 z.B.

noch was: schalte auf deinem Rechner in den LAN-Einstellungen das IPv6 aus, das hat schon häufig für komische Effekte gesorgt

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Tubbi (27 November 2010)

Hi

Mit der Sub habe ich schon erkannt und umgestellt.

Wo stelle ich den Rest um??


Wenn es heute noch funzen sollte, werde ich Euch in meinem Nachtgebet erwähnen 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## o.s.t. (27 November 2010)

Tubbi schrieb:


> ...Wo stelle ich den Rest um??...


Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter > Klick auf "LAN-Verbindung" > [EIgenschaften]
dann Häklein bei IPv6 rausmachen
dann Zeile mit IPv4 markieren > [Eigenschaften] > IP Adresse 192.168.1.10 und SNM 255.255.255.0 zuweisen > [OK] > [Schliessen] > [Schliessen]

o.s.t.


----------



## Tubbi (27 November 2010)

Alles geändert.
Leider geht es noch immer nicht 

Welche Adresse muss denn das Panel haben?
Es ist zwar noch nicht an der CPU, bekommt aber auch eine Adresse.


Hmmm
Ich wäre besser auf den Weihnachtsmarkt gegangen und hätte mir nen Ltr. Feuerzangenbowle gegönnt :-(


----------



## o.s.t. (27 November 2010)

folgendes PDF, Kapitel 5.1.2
http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/d...e-SIEMENS_S7_1200_KTP600_BASIC_STARTERKIT.pdf

wo genau stockt es ?
zeige mal deine Screenshots gemäss denjenigen im obigen Kapitel 5.1.2
und nochmals ein ipconfig /all

o.s.t.


----------



## Tubbi (27 November 2010)

Hier die Screens

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## PN/DP (27 November 2010)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> -dein Rechner hat ja die Subnetmaske 255.255.0.0 und nicht 255.255.255.0


Das geht trotzdem, der Laptop und die S7-1200 *müssen nicht* die gleiche Subnetzmaske haben.
Die Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0 in der S7-1200 bestimmt nur, daß die S7-1200 nur mit LAN-Teilnehmern 
mit einer IP-Adresse 169.254.184.x kommunizieren kann (solange kein Router/Gateway vorhanden ist).



Tubbi schrieb:


> IP des Laptops: 169.254.184.170
> Ich habe nun folgende IP vergeben: 169.254.184.175
> 
> Anzeige: *Für Onlineverbindungen ist keine geeignete Schnittstelle vorhanden.*
> ...


*Das ist der Knackpunkt.* Das TIA Portal meint, daß die S7-1200 gar nicht über bei Dir vorhandene 
Online-Schnittstellen erreicht werden kann.
Erscheint bei Dir im Projektbaum unter "Online-Zugänge" Deine Intel 82577LM Gigabit Netzwerkkarte 
und gibt es darunter den Eintrag "Erreichbare Teilnehmer aktualisieren"?
Wenn nicht, dann könnte es wie von o.s.t. erwähnt an dem aktivierten IPv6 liegen (da habe ich aber 
keine Erfahrung). Es kann nicht schaden, die Netzwerkkarte versuchsweise manuell auf IPv4 zu konfigurieren.
Die IP-Adresse der S7-1200 muß dann zu der konfigurierten Laptop-IP-Adresse "passen".



Tubbi schrieb:


> Laptop: Elitebook 8540p
> mit WIN7 64 Bit - und Win7 32 Bit (für S7 Software)


Wie ist das gemeint?
Hast Du mehrere Partitionen und für das TIA Portal bootest Du Win7 32-bit?
Oder läuft das TIA Portal im XP-Mode oder in einer virtuellen Maschine?



Tubbi schrieb:


> Die doofe CPU will sich nicht zeigen
> Die grüne LED LINK ist an
> Unten drunter blinkt eine LED Rx/Tx in orange


Wenn die S7-1200 direkt mit einem LAN-Kabel mit der LAN-Schnittstelle Deines Laptop verbunden ist,
dann bedeutet das, daß das LAN-Kabel in Ordnung ist. Wenn Du das LAN-Kabel am Laptop rausziehst, 
dann müssten die LED an der S7-1200 ausgehen.
Oder hast Du noch einen Switch oder sonstwas zwischen Laptop und S7-1200?



Tubbi schrieb:


> Was hat es mit der "Mac Adresse" auf sich??


Kurz gesagt wird die MAC-Adresse benötigt, um der S7-1200 eine IP-Adresse zuzuweisen.
Bis jetzt hast Du ja nur in der Offline-Hardware-Konfiguration der S7-1200 eine IP-Adresse eingetragen.
Diese Konfiguration muß noch in die S7-1200 übertragen werden, bevor die IP-Adresse aktiv ist.
Doch dazu muß Deine S7-1200 erst einmal erreichbar sein.

Harald


----------



## Tubbi (27 November 2010)

IP config

Bild im Anhang


----------



## PN/DP (27 November 2010)

Bei Deinem zweiten Screenshot in #25 hast Du noch keine "PG/PC-Schnittstelle für den Online-Zugang" zugewiesen.

Harald


----------



## Tubbi (27 November 2010)

@ Harald

Die 32Bit Version läuft auf einer anderen Partition.
Sonst funzt die Siemens Software nicht

Jepp.
Wenn ich das LAN Kabel ziehe, geht die LED aus

Im Projektbaum erscheint keine Netzwerkkarte.


----------



## Tubbi (27 November 2010)

Zu Screen2 Nr 25
Leider kann ich dort nichts auswählen!


----------



## o.s.t. (27 November 2010)

so - ich muss hier nun  leider passen, das scheint mir doch zu S7-1200 spezifisch zu sein- kenne "nur" S7-300/400....

o.s.t.


----------



## Thinfilm (27 November 2010)

Dumme Frage mal.

Benötigt man bei der direkten Verkabelung CPU <-> Laptop nicht ein Crossover Kabel?

Gruß Thinfilm


----------



## o.s.t. (27 November 2010)

Thinfilm schrieb:


> Dumme Frage mal.
> 
> Benötigt man bei der direkten Verkabelung CPU <-> Laptop nicht ein Crossover Kabel?...


nicht bei einer Gigabit-Schnittstelle - die "crossovern" bei Bedarf automatisch. Und der PC hat gemäss ipconfig /all einen Gigabit Port

o.s.t.


----------



## PN/DP (27 November 2010)

Vielleicht kommt Dein Online-Problem auch daher:
Welche Voraussetzungen sind für die Installation von STEP 7 Basic V10.5 zu beachten?


> *Hinweis*
> STEP 7 Basic V10.5 ist unter Windows 7 und Windows Vista SP2 (64 Bit Version) nicht freigegeben.



Vielleicht gibt es jemanden, der Erfahrungen mit STEP 7 Basic unter Windows 7 hat?

Harald


----------



## Tubbi (27 November 2010)

Hammerhart

Wenn das stimmt, mache ich ja mit der Steuerung einen Schritt zurück.
Baue hier die tollsten Dinge ein, hole mir die letzten Nerven.
Nur Siemens kann nicht mit Win7.

Ich fahre nun mal in mein Büro und hole mir einen alten Laptop.........


Thx mal vorläufig!
Klasse Forum!


----------



## Jerenekasi (27 November 2010)

Hallo, 

auch ich habe mit staunen feststellen müssen das die 1200er Software mit Windoof 7 nicht arbeitet. 

Bei mir hat der Umstieg auf einen XP-Rechner den Erfolg gebracht. Nur leider ist der XP-Rechner nicht der allerneueste IBMX31 mit nur 1GB ram, das ist schon unterste Grenze für einen einigermaßen ruckelfreien Betrieb...

Viel Erfolg weiter!
J


----------



## Tubbi (27 November 2010)

Joha

Habe nun einen alten Klapp-PC mit XP.
Siehe da, es geht!

Also: 64 Bit geht scho mal garnicht, Win7 wohl auch nicht.
Was hat sich Siemens dabei gedacht?

2 Tage Arbeit umsonst :sw10:




Dennoch:
Danke an alle, die hier mitgeholfen haben!
Klasse Forum


----------



## Tubbi (29 November 2010)

Zur Info

Die Version 10.5 ist nicht für Win7 zugelassen.
Es funktioniert also nicht.

Ab Januar kommt die Softwareversion 11.0 (Vorstellung SPS Drive 2010)
Dann funktionert es auch mit Win7


Info von Siemens Support SB


Nur damit sich hier nicht noch jemand das Leben nimmt und sich weiter daran versucht..........


----------



## o.s.t. (29 November 2010)

Dann wäre da noch die Möglichkeit vom XP-Mode unter Win7 Pro/Ultimate (32 und 64Bit), dann brauchst du nicht einen Zweitrechner mit XP.

Wichtig:
Der XP-Mode geht unter Win7 Home nur über Umwege und man braucht eine zusätzliche XP-Lizenz, was bei den höheren Win7 Versionen nicht notwendig ist


gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Tubbi (29 November 2010)

Sooo

Die CPU habe ich nun auf RUN
Nun würde ich gerne noch das KTP600 mit DAten versorgen

Das Panel wird als Teilnehmer erkannt, jedoch scheitert der Transfer


Ich könnt BRÜLLEN


----------



## Jerenekasi (29 November 2010)

Hast Du denn dem KTP die richtige IP zugewiesen? An KTP in den Einstellungen selber? Bei mir lags damal daran, allerdings muss man den DNS-Namen den das Sch-Ding dann unbedingt noch haben will in Kleinbuchstaben schreiben(Oder Groß?).

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Tubbi (30 November 2010)

Jepp!

Der Namen muss klein geschrieben werden.
Wer kommt auf sowas!?!?!!?


Besten Dank!


----------



## lilhill2002 (21 August 2015)

und Wie hast du den 1200 CPU zum laufen bekommen??


----------

